# Healthy Breakfast Fruit Bowl



## fiction_writer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

oohh healthy and yummy! thanks! i usually have fruit with yogurt but haven't added any cereal in the mix! i need to do that!


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 11, 2011)

new video link added


----------

